# MMXIII New record bag AGAIN! 4/28 D1 results posted!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/18MADNESS/APRIL2829.html

All pics and stats posted- congrats to Dave Gelhar & Pete Rahas on a near 20lb sack for the $1000 day one leader bonus from the Fin and FishermansCentral!

Tomorrow! $10k! 21 more checks- seven ball draws- and...Byrce's Believers!

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Once again, it was an amazingly well run event. Thank you for everything! Can we send in an early entry fees yet for 2019!?!?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Nip .... the final standings link isn't working on the web site


----------

